# Suchfunktion mit JAVA programmieren



## eon111 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo****** Hätte da eine Frage...ich würde gerne einen Wert in eine Textbox eingeben sodass ich letztendlich in der zweiten Textbox als Ausgabe den gewünschten Suchtext in voller Länge erhalte...das ganze sollte mit Java und NICHT mit PHP  programmiert werden...hab da schon eine Idee gehabt die aber leider bis jetzt noch nicht gefruchtet hat(Wird /Hello/g eingegeben kommt "Ihre Suche wurde leider in unserer Datenbank nicht gefunden"! und nicht so wie Erwünscht /Hello/g(wenn möglich weiß vielleicht jemand wie man dass /und/g bei Hello wegzaubern könnte****?)). Vielen Danke schon mal im Vorraus 


<div method="get" id="FunktionANTWORT">  
<input id="Name" />
<input id="Name1" >
</div>



<script type="text/javascript">
var FunktionANTWORT = document.getElementById('FunktionANTWORT');
FunktionANTWORT.onkeyup = function() {
   var Sucheingabe = document.getElementById('Name').value;
   var Suche =/Hello/g;
   var Suchausgabe = document.getElementById('Name1');

   if (Suchausgabe==Suche.test(Sucheingabe)) {
      Suchausgabe.value = Suche;
   } else {
      Suchausgabe.value = "Ihre Suche wurde leider in unserer Datenbank nicht gefunden";
   }
   return false;
}
</script>


----------



## sheel (31. Juli 2013)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte dich im meinem letzten Beitrag darum gebeten dir beim Schreiben etwas mehr Mühe zu geben und die Sätze so zu formulieren das man sie auch lesen kann.
> 
> Auch Quellcode ist nur dann ohne Probleme zu lesen wenn man ihn entsprechend formatiert
> (siehe hier).
> ...



Und falls die Aufgabenstellung wirklich Java verlangt hast du ganz falsch angefangen
und bist noch dazu im falschen Forum.
->Alles weg und neu beginnen, und zwar mit der richtigen Sprache.
Aber ich vermute mal, du kennst das auch einfach nicht, so wie tombes Links.


----------

